
Short-term meditation induces white matter changes in the anterior cingulate - jamesbritt
http://www.pnas.org/content/early/2010/08/10/1011043107.abstract?sid=9cfdee63-c4ce-45a8-ad55-17eb09265789
======
crazydiamond
So what exactly is this implying? What is the impact of white matter changes
from a layperson's perspective. I could only get this last line:

> Thus IBMT could provide a means for improving self-regulation and perhaps
> reducing or preventing various mental disorders.

~~~
jamesbritt
This might explain more:
[http://www.npr.org/templates/story/story.php?storyId=1293247...](http://www.npr.org/templates/story/story.php?storyId=129324779)

